# Santa did good



## Cathryn (25 Dec 2020)

Squee! Santa dropped a loo-roll-wrapped bike down my chimney this morning! I have named her Boudicca!!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Dec 2020)

Nice.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Dec 2020)

Sweet. That is one dinky bike 

Enjoy.


----------



## Joffey (26 Dec 2020)

B E A U T Y!!!


----------



## flake99please (26 Dec 2020)

You must have been on Santas exceedingly good list. Love the colour. Enjoy.


----------



## further (26 Dec 2020)

Enjoy, looks lovely


----------



## weareHKR (27 Dec 2020)

A Trek... someone loves ya...


----------



## Zipp2001 (3 Jan 2021)

Let the good times roll, have fun.


----------

